
How can I get a mentor/co-founder in the US while outside of it? - drwolfe
I am based in a country with limited talent. I would love to find a tech mentor who is open to being a co-founder to automate one aspect of my idea. How can I do this?<p>Also, I am interested in building a web app to send invoices. If anyone is interested in mentoring me let me know how I can get in contact with you.
======
verdverm
Are you looking for free help or are you willing to pay?

~~~
drwolfe
oh absolutely. I am willing to pay.

I will add right here that I am interested in using python (django or
fastapi). I know the basics about python, but really limited in html, css and
javascript.

~~~
verdverm
You can hit me up if you like, I am openly seeking both am advisor and to be
one.

Email is in the profile

